# Son tracks down, buys dad's classic car



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Oct 10, 2014)

As a gear-head myself and also someone that was very close to my Dad, I can relate to this young man's feelings. I can only imagine how it must have felt sitting behind the wheel for the first time after so many years. You just don't hear or see stories like this much anymore. Thanks for sharing. It made my day.


----------

